# How best to remove reflections in Photoshop (CC)



## vvcarpio (Aug 31, 2014)

Here's before:






And here's what I've done so far:





I've used mostly cloning. I tried vanishing point but didn't like it.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## bianni (Sep 1, 2014)

Nice work, but would come out nicer I think if you can reduce the glare on the top portion of the wooden case and if you could remove the shadows at the back of the case.


----------



## Light Guru (Sep 1, 2014)

Unless your getting payed by the hour to remove them it's not with the time. There are so many reflections that it will take a LONG time. 

Reshooting with better lighting to reduce the reflections would be a better solution.


----------



## vvcarpio (Sep 2, 2014)

Thank you very much, bianni, light guru. These are very helpful. I'll play around with removing the shadows. I am not paid by the hour -- this is just one of dozens of pictures. I was doing an architectural shoot and informed of the track lighting being reflected but was not aware there'd be shiny objects (trophy) behind shiny surfaces (glass enclosure). Really tough to shoot. I did have some shots where I covered the track lighting with my wallet but I could see my arm reflected. That would probably be easier to clean out the reflections and shadows.

Out of curiosity, if  you were to shoot a shiny metallic object behind a glass enclosure, how would you do it? I'm thinking of turning off the track lighting (or any other sources of strong lights) then use two flashguns on either side.


----------



## Tailgunner (Sep 2, 2014)

vvcarpio said:


> Out of curiosity, if  you were to shoot a shiny metallic object behind a glass enclosure, how would you do it? I'm thinking of turning off the track lighting (or any other sources of strong lights) then use two flashguns on either side.



You could also try HDR without flash? I have had some luck shooting similar things on vacations this way.


----------



## Designer (Sep 2, 2014)

vvcarpio said:


> Out of curiosity, if  you were to shoot a shiny metallic object behind a glass enclosure, how would you do it? I'm thinking of turning off the track lighting (or any other sources of strong lights) then use two flashguns on either side.



It is not going to be simple, but if you've got some time to set things up, you could try some large white modifiers on the flashguns, and hide any reflections of yourself and the camera behind a black drape, shooting through a small opening.  And yes, turn off any other lights in the room.


----------

